# Food for "senior" vizslas



## Tfoley (Apr 4, 2016)

Ike many our vizsla just turned 12 and hasnt slowed down at all. 12 going on 2 we say. Today our vet recommended that he go on a "senior" food. After speaking with our pet store i am highly skeptical. we currently feed him and our other vizslavizsla earthborn holistic with a scoop of honest kitchen. Looking at some senior foods it has less fat and protein which it seems like he still needs because he is super active. Thoughts?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If what you're currently doing works well then I would keep at it. I'm also very skeptical of any type of prescribed diet, but give your vet the benefit of the doubt. Ask him what specifically about the senior food he feels is lacking in your dog's current diet. Generally senior foods include supplements like glucosamine and chondroitin to support joint health. I think it makes more sense to start supplementing with these yourself, rather than changing his entire diet.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Cutting back on the nutritious (and essential parts) of a canine diet, namely protein and fat, in favor of increasing the non-essential carbohydrates that have a deleterious effect on canine health does not make sense.

Bill


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

If you have an old Ferrari, you still use premium gas in it.

All my senior V's were maintained on their regular food throughout their adult lives and maintained their activity levels, and did great. Yours will too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I could only see changing a senior dogs calorie intake if they are less active, and putting on extra weight. 
Even then you could use the same food, and just reduce the amount.


----------

